# D90  versus D3200 ??



## TwoRails

If you had a choice of two cameras at the same price, and in terms of photo quality not feature set, would you get a gently used D90 or the new D3200?


----------



## JaronRH

If I went by photo quality I would have to go with the Nikon 3200.  The sensor used has more dynamic range, resolution, and better grain at high ISO then the D90.  Feature wise though... that would be hard but thankfully you didn't ask for that


----------



## KmH

Digital cameras don't have 'grain'. They have image noise. The noise is caused by a number of things including noise added by amplifiers and thermal noise.

There is more to a camera than just image quality. The D90 has 2 command wheels, Commander Mode, a top LCD, screw-drive AF system, and several other features the D3200 lacks.

It is doubtful you would be able to detect the differences in images shot of the same scene, unless they were shot at a high ISO setting.


----------



## TwoRails

Thanks for the replies     Yes, I am very concerned with high ISO setting quality.  The D90 noise level is pretty high: is the D3200 better?  If so, by a little?  by a lot??


----------



## KmH

TwoRails said:


> Thanks for the replies     Yes, I am very concerned with high ISO setting quality.  The D90 noise level is pretty high: is the D3200 better?  If so, by a little?  by a lot??


Just a little.

Look how close the ISO numbers are.
DxOMark - Compare cameras side by side

DXO only compares image quality, and they use industry standard testing protocols.


----------



## pixmedic

The d3200 is only marginally better than the d90 on iso and image quality.  However,  the d90 is far superior to the d3200 in terms of higher end functions.  Flash commander,  dual command wheels, top LCD... Etc etc... You can look up the differences on any number of websites. The best thing you can do is get your hands on both models and see which one you like best.


----------



## orb9220

Yep everyone seems always obsessed by high iso abilities and rarely see them use them. Looking at their streams and seeing majority in 200 iso range. I was frustrated after 9 months with the lack of features that a more capable with dedicated controls and features that I use everyday. Not the occasional need for iso above 1600. And the D90 does deliver quite acceptable 1600 & 3200 if you nail exposure and do a bit of NR in post.

Give me the D90 over the D3200 anyday. But then again that is me and my needs and your's may differ. I just see many like myself that grow out of the entry cameras the first year they had it. 
.


----------



## jamesbjenkins

KmH said:


> The D90 has 2 command wheels...



OP, I didn't realize how big a deal the 2 command wheels were until I was teaching one of my friends who's just starting out. She has the D5100 (which lacks the front command dial) and I literally had no idea WTH to do while on full manual. The only cameras I've ever owned have had a front command dial (D90, D700 and now D3). I can say from experience that the D90 is an EXCELLENT first camera. When I purchased mine new in 2008, I had never touched a modern camera before, much less a DSLR. The D90 grew with me from that point all the way through launching a successful side business until this past January when I finally sold it to go full frame with the D700. I love that little D90.


----------



## gryffinwings

jamesbjenkins said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> The D90 has 2 command wheels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP, I didn't realize how big a deal the 2 command wheels were until I was teaching one of my friends who's just starting out. She has the D5100 (which lacks the front command dial) and I literally had no idea WTH to do while on full manual. The only cameras I've ever owned have had a front command dial (D90, D700 and now D3). I can say from experience that the D90 is an EXCELLENT first camera. When I purchased mine new in 2008, I had never touched a modern camera before, much less a DSLR. The D90 grew with me from that point all the way through launching a successful side business until this past January when I finally sold it to go full frame with the D700. I love that little D90.
Click to expand...


Yeah I had the same problem when I first started using the D5100, when I started learning manual, I was like how do I change shutter speed, had to dive into the manual to figure it out. Now I'm playing with a D200, I love the dedicated controls that it has, it's an amazing camera.

My recommendation is that if your even considering getting serious, get the camera with the dedicated controls and a pentaprism viewfinder (it's a larger viewfinder), you'll be glad you did because looking through a penta mirror viewfinder is like looking through a tunnel and it sucks.

If you don't plan on getting serious in photography and plan on using auto a lot, you may find the D5100 a better buy because of the swing out and tilt LCD screen.


----------



## shadowlands

D90 anyday...


----------



## fjrabon

Yeah, I think my D3100 was a fine camera to learn the beginning things on, but there's no reason outside perhaps an extreme need for video to choose a D3200 over a D90.  If you're that worried about high ISO ability, just put up a little bit more for a D7000.


----------



## JohnYoung

I have had my D90 for a few years now and done many weddings with it. Its a great camera but I find its best to avoid high ISO, I will go as high as ISO 1600 at a push


----------



## pixmedic

better to shoot a little lower ISO and underexpose by a stop or two and fix it in photoshop or lightroom than to crank up the ISO and get a bunch of noise. investing in better lenses with a fixed aperture is a better solution than worrying about how high you can boost your in camera ISO. This is assuming of course, that you have no other options for lighting with flashes.


----------



## RxForB3

I was under the impression that boosting exposure in post created more noise than using a higher ISO initially.  Is this not right?


----------



## pixmedic

RxForB3 said:


> I was under the impression that boosting exposure in post created more noise than using a higher ISO initially.  Is this not right?



it depends on how much you are underexposed. just a stop or so, not really a problem. especially if you are shooting in RAW. you have more control over exposure correction in post than you do by just cranking the ISO high.


----------



## TwoRails

Thank you for the very knowledgeable and insightful posts!  They are all appreciated. 

No, I wouldnt say Im obsessed with high ISO, but do feel it is important for a couple of reasons.  One is I live in Washington where its typically cloudy, rainy, windy, and dark.  The other is I openly admit that the majority of my shots are snapshots and memory shots; I very rarely get to go shoot and have the time to set things up.  So, yes, if I could take every shot with a tripod and/or of stationary objects, then it wouldnt matter that much, but sadly, that almost never happens.


----------



## orb9220

_" One is I live in Washington where its typically cloudy, rainy, windy, and dark."_

Don't let that stop you. As live in Portland,Or. and still shoot my D90 at 800 iso with slower 
variable f-stop 55-200vr even here in Dark,Rainy October.




Red Leaf Raindrops &amp; Glass by Orbmiser, on Flickr
.


----------



## gryffinwings

orb9220 said:


> _" One is I live in Washington where its typically cloudy, rainy, windy, and dark."_
> 
> Don't let that stop you. As live in Portland,Or. and still shoot my D90 at 800 iso with slower
> variable f-stop 55-200vr even here in Dark,Rainy October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Leaf Raindrops &amp; Glass by Orbmiser, on Flickr
> .



How did you obtain that shot if you don't mind me asking, it's a really nice shot with nice colors.


----------



## orb9220

Used a lightroom 3 preset believe it was the PH Green Door preset followed 
with custom curves,colors,sharpen,etc adjustments and vignetting adjustment.
.


----------



## TwoRails

Nice shot, orb9220.  I like it 

(and it's encouraging)


----------

